# "Calling Home the Dead" video



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm not pimping this product -- I have no connections whatsoever with its producers -- but I urge anyone interested in Mexican customs, especailly Dia de los Muertos, to check it out. You can Google it and see a fascinating trailer. I bought it because I plan to relocate to Patzcuaro, where it was filmed. It was worth every penny.

This video is almost 50 minutes, depicting the elements of Dia de los Muertos in Patzcuaro and the villages in and around the lake. It is lyrical, poetic and, ultimately, a magnificent testament to a very different culture and the people who carry its traditions from a distant past to today and tomorrow. It's very relaxed, and has its longuers, but so many ravishing images! If you are at all interested in this kind of thing, this is a "highest possible recommendation!"


----------

